# Current Listening Vol II



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

sdtom said:


> http://sdtom.wordpress.com/2014/07/25/othello-battle-of-stalingradkhachaturian/
> 
> A re-release from Naxos. Excellent CD if you like the Russian soundtracks


----------

